# track



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

hope this is the right page to ask...but being newly back into the slot game after 30 yrs..i need to ask this..other than a routed track....what is the best track system to own and run at home...have life like now...very easy to put together but not always happy with the joint heights not matching up..have some newer tyco but a pain to me it seems to dis assemble..used lock and joiner tracks(aurora) years ago..they were okay..just trying to get a feel of a good track for me and my midlife child to run on..want easiest and best tracks to run on..suggestions and explanations of the differences appreciated guys..thanks..:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

There has been plenty of discussion on this topic :freak:

Try searching the forum to see what you come up with. I'll post a link or two if I come across them :thumbsup:

Bob B.


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

thanks still new to the forum..always inquiring about things..as they seem to have changed so much...at age 50 plus it seems i missed something as it seems there are more choices of cars/track and brands....just do not know what is best..boy do i wish mom did not throw the old stuff out......what it sells for now makes my head spin...anyhow..trying to re ignite the flame and try passing it on to my 7 yr old..as my other kids are grown and with families of their own...got my mid life racin buddy now...all help and recomendations are welcome


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

Here are a few threads to read:

*Looking for HO recommendations*
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=298015

*Scaf's Track - This is a must read!*
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=171878

*If you're buying Tomy sets to get just the right track for your design *
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=285604&highlight=tomy+afx+race+set+contents

*AFX New vs Old vs Tyco - I think this may be just what you're looking for * 
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=344917

Bob B.
Clifton Park, NY


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

I have collected the threads & links I find the most useful and I have attached a Word document listing them.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Great info Bob... :thumbsup:


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

thanks a million..


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

Bump....useful links!


----------

